# [off] Votre avis sur les derniers smartphone

## jotake

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai l'opportunité de me faire fournir un téléphone dernière génération (smartphone) par ma boite et je ne sais quoi choisir... En effet je n'y connais pas grand chose, voir rien du tout en téléphone portable. J'ai en ai toujours eu de très "simple". 

Mon portable me servira à titre pro et privé. 

Niveau utilisation: téléphoner en priorité évidemment. Sinon les points sur lesquels je ne peux transiger sont: 

- Bonne qualité audio des communications téléphoniques 

- Bonne accroche réseau (je suis très souvent sur la route et dans des coins ou les réseaux mobiles se font rare)

- Possibilité de consulter ma boite mail pro (une simple boite Orange)

- Une bonne autonomie (48 Heures serait l'idéal).

- Et une gestion des contacts aisées (car une bonne centaines de contact).

- Le bluetooth

Sinon en tant que petit "geek" (dixit ma femme) j'aimerais pouvoir aussi profiter des avantages de ces smartphones, comme l'internet, les flux RSS, les réseaux sociaux etc...

Le commercial SFR m'a montré une panoplie de portables dont: 

- L'iphone 4

D'après mes recherches sur le net il a l'air très bien pour la navigation  web, les réseaux sociaux etc. Mes revers de la médailles la batterie ne tiendrait pas très longtemps... (sûrement du au fait qu'on doit souvent 'jouer' avec).

- Une série d'HTC.

Si j'ai bien lu c'est un windows phone.

- Le dernier Blackberry 9800 torch.

Il a l'air bien plus "pro". Mais beaucoup moins internet.

L'accroche réseau serait bien meilleur que la concurrence et niveau autonomie la aussi il serait bien devant les autres.

Peut-être avez vous des avis à me faire partager ?

Merci

----------

## guilc

C'est un sujet qui est à mon avis de plus en plus problématique. On remercie les gadgetophones iPhone et Android, qui font la cuisine, mais ont une autonomie déplorable, et ne sont pas meilleurs pour téléphoner que les copains. A force de déployer leurs GHz, leur RAM et leur flash de plus en plus démesurées, ils en oublient l'essentiel.

Merci aussi à Steven Elop pour avoir démoli symbian, qui était peu ou prou ce qu'il me semblait être pourtant un excellent choix. Mais bon, n'en parlons plus symbian is dead (j'en ai eu 3, et je me retrouve dans le même problème pour le remplacement de mon actuel...). Et niveau autonomie c'était très bon aussi, pas comme les trucs à la mode. Perso, mon e72 je tenais 6j sans recharger (alors que je fais du mail et de l'internet), et avec mon C7 je tiens 5j. Avec un i/androPhone, tu repasseras... Ah oui c'est vrai, les appareil nokia ont un CPU avec beaucoup moins de GHz (mais pourtant qui font la même chose que les autres, cherchez l'erreur...)

Ce qui est pour moi aussi scandaleux c'est que quasiment tous demande d'avoir un "compte" sur leur pateforme pour utiliser le téléphone, ce qui demande de leur transmettre contacts, mails et agenda... Symbian était utilisable en autonome, c'était un des rares...

Du coup, le choix se fait de plus en plus par élimination...

- Pourquoi je ne veux pas d'iPhone : d'une part, c'est idéologique, apple, désolé mais je n'en veux pas, une boite qui vend de la merde 3x plus cher que la concurrence, je laisse ça aux gogos qui bouffent le marketing apple au petit déjeuner. Après, sur un plan plus pratique : demande iTunes pour bouger le petit doigt, autonomie déplorable en utilisation normale (la journée maxi !). Si tu veux frimer c'est un excellent choix (le meilleur !) mais sinon passe ton chemin.

- Pourquoi je ne veux pas d'androphone (HTC ou samsung ou autre) : si tu veux que ce soit utilisable au maximum, faut un compte google, avec gmail, google agenda et tutti quanti. Bah moi désolé, mais gmail je boycotte leurs services. Je refuse de mettre ma vie privée chez ceux qui ont monté une boîte dans le but de maitriser l'information privée du monde entier (voir les déclarations de Sergei Brin au moment de la fondation de google, perso, ça sera sans moi... Mais au moins, ils ne s'en cachent pas, c'est déjà ça). Et niveau autonomie c'est pas mieux que la pomme. Tu pourras tenir 2j si tu ne l'utilises pas. Ca me laisse au moins l'opportunité de me foutre de la gueule de mes amis, toujours en train de chercher un chargeur pour leur engin ! Et le premier qui me sort "oui mais android c'est ouvert", heu... bah non hein c'est surtout tes données qui sont ouverte pour google... mais l'OS, faut pas trop y compter... C'est "l'ouverture selon google", une grosse arnaque.

Aujourd'hui, si je devais choisir, ça serait un blackberry, sans utiliser leur systeme push (oui oui, c'est possible, on peut faire de l'imap sans passer par les serveurs blackberry). Ca reste les seuls smartphones à avoir une bonne autonomie et une excellente qualité réseau, et ils font très bien le mail et les trucs nécessaires pour bosser. C'est des téléphones "pro" quoi, pas des gadgets... Par contre, j'attendrais le bold 9900 qui va pas tarder à sortir avec BB OS 7, un peu plus "moderne". Mais si tu cherches un téléphone pour utiliser/travailler et pas pour frimer, c'est à mon sens la seule possibilité aujourd'hui (il y a quelques temps, j'aurais dit symbian)

Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. Mais la pseudo concurrence à coup de marketing ne fait que démolir le marché et réduire l'offre à mon avis... Et c'est bien dommage.

----------

## jotake

Merci pour ce point de vue.

En effet de nos jours tout est gadget et plus il y en a mieux est le produit. Génération "bling bling " !

Sinon, compte tenu de mon utilisation et surtout au vu de l'autonomie je pense que je vais pencher vers la gamme Blackberry. Ceci dit ma femme dispose d'un bb 8200 et j'avoue que je ne suis pas un grand fan. Peut-être qu'avec l'os BB 6 cela sera mieux.

Sinon quand tu parles du système "push" des blackberry tu fais allusion à quoi ? Il est possible de consulter ses mails (Orange en pop) aisément ?

----------

## barul

Si c'est un smartphone qui sera utilisé en majorité dans l'optique du travail, je pense aussi qu'un Blackberry serait le meilleur choix ; mais si jamais tu avais dans l'optique de l'utiliser comme « gadget perso », du genre avec pleins d'applis, etc, Blackberry ne sont pas terribles à ce niveau là. Sur les applications, un énorme reproche à Android : énormément de leurs applications sont de très bonne qualité tout en étant gratuite, mais si tu n'as l'abonnement adéquat, tu vas vite voir ta facture grossir : elles ont des pubs Google dans tous les sens, ce qui te bouffe petit à petit le forfait que tu as, et couic! Ceci dit, le passage en mode avion résout le soucis.

----------

## kwenspc

@guilc: tu oublies de remercier eflop pour avoir tué maemo/meego (fin même si y en a un toujours de prévu...). En tout cas ça a filé un sacré frein à un vrai smartphone meego.

Sinon blackberry, ça pour être fermé c'est fermé aussi  :Sad:  (tout comme ifoune, et symbian - même si le noyau à été "opensource" un temps). Je vois aucun avantages/inconvénients par rapport au reste. Ah si: les applis sont pires. (Ils ont pris un sacré retard par rapport aux autres question appli internet)

Eh sinon android peut tout à fait être utilisé sans compte gougeule, mais c'est plus chiant. Bon avec le software d'origine moins (parce que pour le coup les contacts tu peux pas les rentrer tant qu'ils t'ont pas appelé une fois je crois etc...), mais une rom adéquat et y en a des tas, ça passe pas trop mal. Y a pas mal de projet en ce sens. Euh sinon j'ai pas vu où tu te tapais des tas de pub de gougeule sur android et tu te connectes au net que si tu le souhaites etc etc...

HTC fait pas que du win phone (qui au passage est horriblement à chié). Font aussi de l'android. Les Desire sont pas mal (d'autant que, comme pour symbian, ils ont l'input swipe - enfin c'est propre à android en fait - sur les touchscreen, ce qui est un avantage sur ce genre de truc), pour en avoir eu un entre les mains ça peut tout à fait être utilisé de manière pro (le gus qui me l'a montré est un chef de projet, souvent en déplacement dans toute l'europe). Mais oui l'autonomie est pas génial (1jours ou 2 limite, avec une bonne utilisation du truc: synchro des mails, etc etc...)

Mais sinon symbian c'est pas "mort", en tout cas pas tout de suite. Y en a encore pour 2 à 4 ans hein. Le n8 ou e7 acheté aujourd'hui ont encore des mises à jour etc etc... 

Au final faut pas se leurrer: le choix il se fait entre la peste et le choléra. Bienvenu dans le gros merdier du smartphone.

[edit] /me qui utilise un n900, dommage qu'il soit plus produit [/edit]

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Eh sinon android peut tout à fait être utilisé sans compte gougeule, mais c'est plus chiant.

 

Voila. Un amis a un Samsung Galaxy S, il l'a flashé avec un android "nu" et n'a pas voulu remettre son compte google dessus. Sauf que dès que tu veux installer une appli (qui est sur le market), bah faut rentrer un compte google. Et là, c'est le drame. il n'utilise pas le compte google QUE pour le market, mais pour les mails, les contacts les calendriers, etc.. et synchronise TOUT sans rien te demander. Super top classe...

On parles bien d'utiliser sans se prendre la tête, sans devoir ruser chaque fois que tu veux bouger le petit doigt et surtout sans donner sa life contre son gré à une multinationale anti-vie-privée  :Wink: 

Sinon BB c'est fermé oui, mais pas plus que les autres. La fermeture n'est pas un critère aujourd'hui, puisqu'on n'a pas le choix (malheureusement...)

@jotake : push == tes mails sont relevés sur les serveurs BB, et dès que tu as un mail, le serveur BB communique une notification (via sms spécial ou GPRS) au téléphone, ce qui fait que tu reçois les mails sans être connecté en permanence. C'est le mode qui a fait la "gloire" de BB en entreprise. Mais qui a le problème de devoir filer tes ID mail à BB, ainsi que le contenu de ta boite... C'est le mode mail mis en avant très largement sur BB, mais on peut s'en passer, il sait aussi faire de l'imap directement avec ton serveur mail sans passer par les serveurs BB.

Globalement quand même, ce que je reproche aux terminaux et à la tendance actuelle, c'est que tout devient "déconnecté" et décentralisé sur un serveur d'une multinationale. Les engins sont de plus en plus des coquilles vides qui ne fonctionnent pas sans le cordon qui les relie au constructeur, et le "compte" qui va avec. Je dois être vieux jeux, mais ça, j'en veux pas, un téléphone doit marcher sans avoir besoin d'ouvrir un compte chez google ou apple... Si je veux le synchroniser, j'ai mon PC, pas besoin d'envoyer la synchro à Mountain View ou Cupertino...

----------

## philippe_PMA

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> On remercie les gadgetophones iPhone et Android, qui font la cuisine, mais ont une autonomie déplorable, et ne sont pas meilleurs pour téléphoner que les copains....

 

Il reste toujours possible d'activer la 3G et le Wi-Fi (en tout cas avec Android), uniquement quand on en a besoin.

Et aussi, si l'on root son Android de désinstaller ce dont on n'a pas besoin.

J'ai déjà fais des tests avec un HTC Desire, sans 3G, ni Wi-Fi, et en ayant arrêté tout ce dont je n'avais pas besoin : j'ai passé 7 jours sans rechargé.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai un Nokia N900 moi aussi, et j'en suis assez content. C'est en grande partie libre, c'est du bon vieux Debian (Maemo 5), ya pas de compte Apple/Google à créer pour l'utiliser pleinement, et ça fait le café. Par contre, seulement 36h d'autonomie en utilisation normale, et il n'est effectivement plus produit. Le N950 avec Meego ne devrait plus trop tarder par contre.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le N950 avec Meego ne devrait plus trop tarder par contre. 

 

Attends qu'il soit pas annulé d'ici là... ça serait pas la première fois.

Et puis ce sera du meego... meego à demi en fait.

----------

## k-root

blackberry .. ou iphone.

 htc, google, windows truc  : soit c'est la plein de bug soit tu passe trois jours a trouver le bon firmware , settings , etc ..

edit : puis blackberry et iphone tu dispose d'un environement de dev serieux   :Cool: 

----------

## jotake

@guilc: Concernant le bold 9900 et BB OS 7 je dois choisir mon tel demain, donc trop tard  :Sad: 

Sinon, j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop envie de me prendre la tête à chercher des firmware et flashé mon tel à tout bout de champ.

Faut qu'il marche et qu'il fasse bien son boulot de manière efficace et ce avec une autonomie correcte.

Cependant si je peux profiter de quelques "gadgets" comme par exemple: la navigation web, le mail et les flux sociaux cela serait un petit plus non négligeable.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai un nexus one by htc et je n'ai pas de bug particulié ... Sinon le galaxy S  est pas mal mais j'ai plus une préf pour htc  pour la qualité du matos mais je dois avouer que le galaxy a un écran de meilleur qualité au soleil (amoled vs super amoled) ... Et puis on peux créer un compte google dédié pour utiliser son smartphone, c'est ce que j'ai fais récemment pour tester le iconia tab a500 .... Pas le temps d'approfondir ce soir.

Avis sur zdnet:

http://www.zdnet.fr/produits/categorie/telephones-mobiles/

Il faut te dire que ce sont tous des petits bijoux technologiques ... Les systèmes sous android fonctionnent très bien et tu auras au moins la possibilités de changer de rom et le tactile avec écran capacitif est au point . Perso, blackberry est une techno trop fermé et franchement si tu goutes au ecran 3,7" et  4", tu n'as pas envie de te retrouver avec un écran de blackberry...

----------

## philippe_PMA

 *k-root wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  htc, google, windows truc  : soit c'est la plein de bug soit tu passe trois jours a trouver le bon firmware , settings , etc ...

 

Pas de problème avec mon HTC Desire avec la ROM d'origine.

J'ai effectivement passé du temps (+ de 3 jours même) pour y mettre une ROM alternative, mais rien n'oblige à le faire. Et là, pareil, pas de problème particulier. Mais j'ai opté pour une ROM stabilisée.

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## kwenspc

Faut pas comparer n'importe quoi aussi, le e71 il date de 2008 c'est des luuuustres en temps "smartphone". En 2008 y avait quoi comme android? ah bah aucun.  :Wink: 

Sans parler que les premiers android étaient à chié. ( < 2.1 donc)

Après oui bon client de messagerie et nokia ça fait deux en effet. Le client de messagerie par défaut sur n900 est une pure bouze par exemple, le wigdet desktop de ce client détecte pas les nouveaux messages si ces derniers ne sont pas dans INBOX... quand même ^^'. (ils sont au courant que les filtres en amont qui placent les mails "où ça va bien" ça existe?)

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## man in the hill

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour tout dire, je n'étais pas convaincu par Android, jusqu'à ce que je l'essaye.

 

Il faut écouter les avis mais il faut tester pour ce rendre compte par soi-même ... Android est le seul système potable pour l'instant , OpenMoko n'a pas pu relever le défi d'un système complètement  ouvert et fonctionnel (ce n'est pas complètement mort, tient cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait un tour sur le forum, je vais peut-etre ressortir le FreeRunner et le flasher).

Sinon c'est pareil, j'ai lu des test sur la iconia tab a500 mais je l'ai testé plusieurs jours et c'est très bien pour tout ce qui est surf, lecture, apprentissage. honycomb est simple et bien pensé même si il y a des amélioration a faire et que toutes les appli ne passe pas. J'étais entrain d'etudier bacula et j'ai trouvé super d'avoir la tablette (qui ne chauffe pas). En plus cette tablette est bien fournit en connectique ( clé usb, carte sd, mini-hdmi). Je dois dire que j'y ai pris goût alors que je ne voyait ce j'allais faire avec ce truc ...

bref tout ça pour dire qu'il faut tester ds la mesure du possible pour ne pas raconter n'importe quoi et balancer des préjugés

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## man in the hill

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   
> 
> bref tout ça pour dire qu'il faut tester ds la mesure du possible pour ne pas raconter n'importe quoi et balancer des préjugés 
> 
> Cette phrase, sur ce forum, est assez collector je dois dire. merci pour ce fou rire    

 

Bonne rigolade et une lapalissade tjrs d'actuailité ...

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai été agréablement surpris par android dans les toutes dernières versions aussi. Ils ont vraiment appuyé sur l'accélérateur quand aux fonctionnalités.

@Oupsman: m$ et nokia = ça peut que foirer. Fin d'un côté je préfère qu'ils se plantent avec win, ça leur fera les pieds. Le n900 a prouvé que linux en smartphone était viable, en tout point (ok le hw on repassera par contre ^^). Ils ont quand même réussi à en vendre un paquet, sans aucune publicité ni accord avec des opérateurs!

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'utilise un android (nexus one, gingerbread 2.3.4) et j'en suis bien content. 

Ce poste est intéressant, c'est toujours bien d'avoir les avis des autres concernant les smartphones aujourd'hui. 

Sinon, est-ce qu'il ya des personnes possédant des smartphones Apple sur ce forum ? Qu'en est-il au niveau professionnel ? 

Je conçois et comprends le coté "bling-bling" du truc, qui n'est plus à démontrer... 

Par contre qu'est ce que ça dit niveau pro ? Je vais me renseigner un peu, mais avoir les avis des autres est toujours bon... 

Un reproche que je fais à Android, c'est un truc banal mais crucial pour moi qui me manque: au niveau de l'application des sms, je n'ai pas l'heure d'envois des messages de la part de mes contactes, simplement l'heure à laquelle je les reçois (vachement pratique :s), hors j'avais quand même cette fonctionnalité avec mon dinosaure Siemens S65... 

Sur un smartphone Apple, j'ai vu qu'il y avait toutes ces heures là d'indiquées... du coup j'étais vert (Android tout ça.... hem..).

Blackberry c'est peut-être bien niveau pro... mais que là, je me vois pas trop avec un blackberry... pour moi le smartphone a surtout une utilité mixte détente/pro.

----------

